# Plasti Dipped Tools



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got a screwdriver where I built up the handle with a couple layers of Plasti-Dip and it has held up fine. It's just as durable as any factory rubber coating.

As far as electrically insulating them, I wouldn't even bother. Too important a thing to be screwing around with, especially when insulated tools are so cheap.

-John


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've got a screwdriver where I built up the handle with a couple layers of Plasti-Dip and it has held up fine. It's just as durable as any factory rubber coating.
> 
> As far as electrically insulating them, I wouldn't even bother. Too important a thing to be screwing around with, especially when insulated tools are so cheap.
> 
> -John


how many coats did you apply and how often/slowly did you dip them?


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've got a screwdriver where I built up the handle with a couple layers of Plasti-Dip and it has held up fine. It's just as durable as any factory rubber coating.
> 
> As far as electrically insulating them, I wouldn't even bother. Too important a thing to be screwing around with, especially when insulated tools are so cheap.
> 
> -John


can you post some pics?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Klein has hard rubber slip on grips that are better then the dip junk. 
About $15 per pair. 
Lightly coat the old handle with dawn dish soap, heat the new ones and slip them on. Re heat the handle as needed so they stay stiff as you push it fully on. 
Works great and lasts forever.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Klein has hard rubber slip on grips that are better then the dip junk.
> About $15 per pair.
> Lightly coat the old handle with dawn dish soap, heat the new ones and slip them on. Re heat the handle as needed so they stay stiff as you push it fully on.
> Works great and lasts forever.


But I want mine to be pretty


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> how many coats did you apply and how often/slowly did you dip them?


 I think I did three or four coats over the course of a couple hours.


> Can you post some pics?


 Yeah, I'll try to grab one on Monday.

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> But I want mine to be pretty


I'm sure they will be "Pretty".
.
.
But how did "Dust & Rust" nick the handles on your current pair?


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm sure they will be "Pretty".
> .
> .
> But how did "Dust & Rust" nick the handles on your current pair?


This helper of mine threw mine fixed blade knife in my bag loose and it cut up the handles.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> This helper of mine threw mine fixed blade knife in my bag loose and it cut up the handles.


cough......cough..idiot....cough.......cough



The helper:jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> This helper of mine threw mine fixed blade knife in my bag loose and it cut up the handles.


Darn those hired hands. 
They couldn't wrangle a bottle of milk let alone a live wire.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Darn those hired hands.
> They couldn't wrangle a bottle of milk let alone a live wire.


My company requires me to have all my own tools, drills, etc. However the helpers get company drills to use. They treat them like ***t and then just carry it over to my tools. 

The one helper I've kinda forced to understand that tools are your career and to treat them well.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

Plasti-dip is worthless. Go with the Slipons like wirenut said.


----------

